# Happy Gotcha Day Lulu



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

3 yrs ago you came into our lives. Princess Lulu you are a joy to have in our family with all your cute squeaks and need to groom us and boss your sister. We love you sweet girl


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...Happy Gotcha Day Lulu!
You're a beautiful girl!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a little doll face! Happy gotcha day, Lulu!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, Lulu, you are so beautiful! Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You've got one of the sweetest faces, Lulu!
Happy Gotcha Day, let mommy spoil you today!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely comments :0) and the Princess is having a lovely day, snuggling up in bed with her dad then she had her favourite breakfast (the first photo of her contentedly crashed after)then got a two gifts and now is snuggled on my lap looking pretty content(photo 2). As it should be on your special day :0)


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I love the picture of Lulu crashing after a gotcha day breakfast...so cute! And what did she get for gifts?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

She got a new catnip knitted bird (Kiki got as well or she will claim Lulu's) and special chicken treats we got from a craft market here and are homemade that she loves. Sure Kiki will share these too


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a lucky little Lulu and Kiki is quite fortunate as well! Amelia wishes she lived closer so she could share in the celebration.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu says Amelia is welcome anytime and Kiki would just love her


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia is packing her bags!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Is that a puffy tail I see or...?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL. Yes that's a very fluffy tail, as a kitten it was bigger than her and has a life of its own


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay Lulu, sorry a day late but HAPPY gotcha day, glad to see you had a purrfect day <3


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww happy gotcha day, young lady. Everybody won when you found your home.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for your messages, she has had a lovely time today. Snoozing on the back of the sofa after a huge play session with her new toy and Kiki


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy happy Gotcha day, Lulu!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Belated Happy Gotcha Day to Lulu!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day LuLu!  Love the photos!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Deb, let me know when Amelia is ready to roll and I'll gladly provide an escort. Even though I'm not much of an international traveler, Dubai is on the short list of places I want to experience.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Deb, let me know when Amelia is ready to roll and I'll gladly provide an escort. Even though I'm not much of an international traveler, Dubai is on the short list of places I want to experience.


 The Girls and I are ready to welcome you both.
It is a truly amazing place to see Jeff and living here and watching this city grow has been an incredible experience. It is a Disneyland version of the Middle East, a haven in the chaos. I love it.


----------

